# what sound & video driver option for my laptop? lspci shown

## padoor

```
localhost ramaswamy # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 14h Processor Root Complex

00:01.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Device 9809

00:01.1 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Wrestler HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 6250/6310]

00:11.0 SATA controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Hudson SATA Controller [AHCI mode]

00:12.0 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Hudson USB OHCI Controller (rev 11)

00:12.2 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Hudson USB EHCI Controller (rev 11)

00:13.0 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Hudson USB OHCI Controller (rev 11)

00:13.2 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Hudson USB EHCI Controller (rev 11)

00:14.0 SMBus: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Hudson SMBus Controller (rev 14)

00:14.2 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Hudson Azalia Controller (rev 01)

00:14.3 ISA bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Hudson LPC Bridge (rev 11)

00:14.4 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Hudson PCI Bridge (rev 40)

00:14.7 SD Host controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Hudson SD Flash Controller

00:15.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Device 43a0

00:15.1 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Device 43a1

00:16.0 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Hudson USB OHCI Controller (rev 11)

00:16.2 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Hudson USB EHCI Controller (rev 11)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 12h/14h Processor Function 0 (rev 43)

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 12h/14h Processor Function 1

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 12h/14h Processor Function 2

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 12h/14h Processor Function 3

00:18.4 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 12h/14h Processor Function 4

00:18.5 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 12h/14h Processor Function 6

00:18.6 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 12h/14h Processor Function 5

00:18.7 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 12h/14h Processor Function 7

02:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device 8723

06:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 05)

localhost ramaswamy # 

```

with intel ali no sound

screen blank after it boots to lxde all vt s are blank while rebooting shutdown.

there is problem in X server  does not comeback after switching to vt1 or any vt

help needed. pls.

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *padoor wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> localhost ramaswamy # lspci
> 
> ...

 

as for the VGA card, run update-pciid and post the output again.

in regards to the sound card, assuming you'ev enabled all codecs in the kernel, what is the output of cat /proc/asound/cards? what kernel version are you using?

----------

## padoor

```
localhost ramaswamy # update-pciid 

bash: update-pciid: command not found

localhost ramaswamy # eix pciid

No matches found.

localhost ramaswamy # cat /proc/asound/cards

 0 [Generic        ]: HDA-Intel - HD-Audio Generic

                      HD-Audio Generic at 0xf0344000 irq 42

 1 [Generic_1      ]: HDA-Intel - HD-Audio Generic

                      HD-Audio Generic at 0xf0340000 irq 43

localhost ramaswamy # update-pci

bash: update-pci: command not found

localhost ramaswamy # 

```

alsaconf does not find any sound card

----------

## DaggyStyle

try update-pciids (it is part of pciutils pkg)

please post the kernel version and alsa kernel config.

----------

## padoor

```
CONFIG_LOGO=y

# CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_MONO is not set

# CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224=y

CONFIG_SOUND=y

CONFIG_SOUND_OSS_CORE=y

CONFIG_SOUND_OSS_CORE_PRECLAIM=y

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM=y

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY=y

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_HRTIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_HRTIMER_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS=y

CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y

CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS=y

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_SND_VMASTER=y

CONFIG_SND_KCTL_JACK=y

CONFIG_SND_DMA_SGBUF=y

# CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI_SEQ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPL3_LIB_SEQ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPL4_LIB_SEQ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SBAWE_SEQ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1_SEQ is not set

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=m

CONFIG_SND_DRIVERS=y

# CONFIG_SND_PCSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALOOP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTS64 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MPU401 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PORTMAN2X4 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AC97_POWER_SAVE is not set

CONFIG_SND_PCI=y

# CONFIG_SND_AD1889 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS300 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ASIHPI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AW2 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CA0106 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OXYGEN is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS5535AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CTXFI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MONA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ECHO3G is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGOIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGODJ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGOIOX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGODJX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_PREALLOC_SIZE=64

CONFIG_SND_HDA_HWDEP=y

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_RECONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_BEEP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_JACK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_PATCH_LOADER is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_REALTEK=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_ENABLE_REALTEK_QUIRKS=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ANALOG=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SIGMATEL=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_VIA=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_HDMI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CIRRUS=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CONEXANT=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CA0110=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CA0132=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CMEDIA=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SI3054=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_POWER_SAVE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSPM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=m

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M is not set

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LOLA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LX6464ES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PCXHR is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RIPTIDE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SIS7019 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRTUOSO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

CONFIG_SND_USB=y

```

```
>>> Recording sys-apps/pciutils in "world" favorites file...

 * Messages for package sys-apps/pciutils-3.1.10:

 * The 'pcimodules' program has been replaced by 'lspci -k'

 * 

 * The 'network-cron' USE flag is gone; if you want a more up-to-date

 * pci.ids file, you should use sys-apps/hwids-99999999 (live ebuild).

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * Regenerating GNU info directory index...

 * Processed 89 info files.

localhost ramaswamy # update-pciid

bash: update-pciid: command not found

localhost ramaswamy # lspci -k

00:00.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 14h Processor Root Complex

   Subsystem: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 14h Processor Root Complex

00:01.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Device 9809

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device fde6

   Kernel driver in use: fglrx_pci

00:01.1 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Wrestler HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 6250/6310]

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff1e

   Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

00:11.0 SATA controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Hudson SATA Controller [AHCI mode]

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff1e

   Kernel driver in use: ahci

00:12.0 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Hudson USB OHCI Controller (rev 11)

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff1e

   Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

00:12.2 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Hudson USB EHCI Controller (rev 11)

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff1e

   Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:13.0 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Hudson USB OHCI Controller (rev 11)

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff1e

   Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

00:13.2 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Hudson USB EHCI Controller (rev 11)

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff1e

   Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:14.0 SMBus: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Hudson SMBus Controller (rev 14)

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff1e

00:14.2 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Hudson Azalia Controller (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff1e

   Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

00:14.3 ISA bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Hudson LPC Bridge (rev 11)

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff1e

00:14.4 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Hudson PCI Bridge (rev 40)

00:14.7 SD Host controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Hudson SD Flash Controller

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff1e

00:15.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Device 43a0

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:15.1 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Device 43a1

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:16.0 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Hudson USB OHCI Controller (rev 11)

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff1e

   Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

00:16.2 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Hudson USB EHCI Controller (rev 11)

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff1e

   Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 12h/14h Processor Function 0 (rev 43)

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 12h/14h Processor Function 1

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 12h/14h Processor Function 2

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 12h/14h Processor Function 3

00:18.4 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 12h/14h Processor Function 4

00:18.5 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 12h/14h Processor Function 6

00:18.6 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 12h/14h Processor Function 5

00:18.7 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 12h/14h Processor Function 7

02:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device 8723

   Subsystem: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device 0724

06:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 05)

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff1e

   Kernel driver in use: r8169

localhost ramaswamy # 

```

kernel version is kernel-3.3.8-gentoo

there is no option like amd hd sound card / chip in kernel

----------

## John R. Graham

Moved from Portage & Programming to Kernel & Hardware.

- John

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *padoor wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> CONFIG_LOGO=y
> 
> ...

 

you really don't pay atension... update-pciids.

what is the output of Xorg.0.log? your vga is in use by fgrlx.

regarding the sound card, see this: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-919528-start-0.html

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *padoor wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> CONFIG_LOGO=y
> 
> ...

 

you really don't pay atension... update-pciids.

what is the output of Xorg.0.log? your vga is in use by fgrlx.

regarding the sound card, see this: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-919528-start-0.html

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *padoor wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> CONFIG_LOGO=y
> 
> ...

 

you really don't pay atension... update-pciids.

what is the output of Xorg.0.log? your vga is in use by fgrlx.

regarding the sound card, see this: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-919528-start-0.html

----------

## padoor

added url paste bin

----------

## padoor

added xorg.0.log paste bin

----------

## padoor

added url

----------

## DaggyStyle

first, pastebin the log, not post it, you are in the forums enough time and have asked enough questions to know that large pastes should go to external sites.

regarding the pciutils, you have it as lspci is part of that package, use qlist pciutils to see what files are part of that package, you'll see that there is a bin there which does the update named update-pciids.

also, please recap what is working and what isn't again following the post I've linked here before.

----------

## padoor

```
localhost linux # qlist pciutils

/usr/lib/libpci.so.3

/usr/lib/pkgconfig/libpci.pc

/usr/lib/libpci.so.3.1.10

/usr/lib/libpci.so

/usr/sbin/lspci

/usr/sbin/setpci

/usr/share/man/man8/lspci.8.bz2

/usr/share/man/man8/setpci.8.bz2

/usr/share/man/man7/pcilib.7.bz2

/usr/share/doc/pciutils-3.1.10/README.bz2

/usr/share/doc/pciutils-3.1.10/TODO.bz2

/usr/share/doc/pciutils-3.1.10/ChangeLog.bz2

/usr/include/pci/header.h

/usr/include/pci/config.h

/usr/include/pci/pci.h

/usr/include/pci/types.h

/etc/conf.d/pciparm

/etc/init.d/pciparm

localhost linux # 

```

i am not sure i understand what you say about update-pciids

i still cannot find how to do it.

this is the first time i am having problem in configuring new set of hardware [new laptop]

----------

## DaggyStyle

now that is weird, the ebuild actually deletes update-pciids bin, I have no idea why...

please paste the log in pastebin and check the link I've provided for the sound.

----------

## padoor

i downloaded update-pciids.sh from http://anonscm.debian.org/viewvc/pkg-pciutils/pciutils/update-pciids.sh?view=co&content-type=text%2Fplain

the output from the update-pciids is shown below  

http://ompldr.org/vZnJzeA/Xorg.0.log

http://ompldr.org/vZnJ0MA/pciids

the sound does not work

the link shown does not correspond to my hardware.

help needed pls

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *padoor wrote:*   

> i downloaded update-pciids.sh from http://anonscm.debian.org/viewvc/pkg-pciutils/pciutils/update-pciids.sh?view=co&content-type=text%2Fplain
> 
> the output from the update-pciids is shown below  
> 
> http://ompldr.org/vZnJzeA/Xorg.0.log
> ...

 

the output of update-pciids.sh doesn't matters, it should update the output of lspci.

regarding your log, you are trying to load 3 drivers (radeon, vesa and fglrx), assuming that you aren't using an xorg.conf, decide which one you want to use and remove the rest.

if you decide to go with radeon, make sure that the fw is added in the kernel and kms is enabled.

 *padoor wrote:*   

> 
> 
> the sound does not work
> 
> the link shown does not correspond to my hardware.
> ...

 

check again, the hw is the same.

----------

